# Guitar Pro and EzDrummer + DKFH question



## Moonfridge (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey everyone, 

As some of you may know when importing GP Midi files into Drum Kit From Hell the snare is all messed up and to fix it you have to change all 40's to 38's. 

I was wondering if there is a way of making this change other than just going through the song and doing it manually, because that takes AGES! 

Thanks for your time.


----------



## TomAwesome (Dec 24, 2009)

The numbers are just how you input MIDI notes in that program, right? The piano roll on some editors will allow you to select every instance of a single note, generally by doing something like holding Ctl while clicking the appropriate key, I think. If you can figure out how to do that, just drag them to the correct note all at once.


----------



## Dan (Dec 24, 2009)

nope, you have to do each and every single note.

its a pain in the ass, i have to do it all the time


----------



## Necris (Dec 25, 2009)

I dont know what DAW your using (i use reaper currently), but open it up, then import the programmed drums midi file into a track, open up the midi in piano roll, highlight all the "40"snare hits (Reaper:right clicking E2 key) and move them down 2 half steps (Reaper: Crtl+down arrow 2x), and your done.


----------



## guitarplayerone (Dec 25, 2009)

if you have a MIDI controller you can use 'learn' to set the snare to be 40, and it will work. Also, you might be able to just make a custom note map and import it into the file (i think that there's an option somewhere to use ezdrummer note maps for example)

far to late to go look right now, i'll check tomorrow.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 25, 2009)

You can make a drum map called Guitar Pro. I don't know how this goes in other programs but I use Sonar. Basically the drum map converts numbers for you. So say drumkit from hell likes 38 for snare and...1 for bass drum. Your drum map would say input 40 output 38, input 36 output 1...if you get me 
You then set the output of the midi track to the drum map, and the output of the drum map to the drumkit from hell. 

However you can do it manually FAST by clicking the piano key for 40 - this selects ALL of the 40's in your track. 
This is true in Sonar, not sure about others.


----------



## Metalus (Dec 25, 2009)

Is this the reason why when importing a guitar pro midi file into Superior 2.0 the samples change drastically?

Also, does anyone knw how to do the above mentioned steps in Pro Tools?


----------



## Winspear (Dec 25, 2009)

Metalus said:


> Is this the reason why when importing a guitar pro midi file into Superior 2.0 the samples change drastically?
> 
> Also, does anyone knw how to do the above mentioned steps in Pro Tools?



Yes. I would expect kick, snare, to stay the same if using 38 for snare - though with the variety of different cymbals etc in Superior 2.0, the cymbals you intended to hit in Guitar Pro will change. 

Not sure about the things other people said, but I'm 90% sure Pro Tools cannot do Drum Maps like I mentioned.


----------



## Metalus (Apr 10, 2010)

EtherealEntity said:


> Yes. I would expect kick, snare, to stay the same if using 38 for snare - though with the variety of different cymbals etc in Superior 2.0, the cymbals you intended to hit in Guitar Pro will change.
> 
> Not sure about the things other people said, but I'm 90% sure Pro Tools cannot do Drum Maps like I mentioned.



So would my best bet be shift all the midi notes in pro tools to the corresponding ones?

Or can i do this in Superior itself?

Sorry for resurrecting an old thread


----------



## Metal Ken (Apr 10, 2010)

Ive never had this problem.. Then again, i use easy drummer... and i program all my own drums for my original shit


----------



## Metalus (Apr 10, 2010)

damn 

*goes back to the drawing board


----------



## Winspear (Apr 10, 2010)

You can make a map in Superior itself with the Mapping interface. I havn't learnt how to use that properly yet, but on the main screen in the bottom right, in the "Instrument" area, there should be a number in a box called "Key". This is your trigger number. Write these up to match Guitar Pro, then go to "Mapping" at the top, click the "Presets" dropdown, go to MIDI>Save As. Load up this preset from User Presets in this menu each time you start Superior Drummer. Hope this helps! This is the same as making a drum map in your DAW, just later on in the process


----------



## gunshow86de (Apr 18, 2010)

Plug said:


> nope, you have to do each and every single note.
> 
> its a pain in the ass, i have to do it all the time



What DAW are you using? I'm pretty sure most have a way to select all midi-notes of equal value.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 18, 2010)

Necris said:


> I dont know what DAW your using (i use reaper currently), but open it up, then import the programmed drums midi file into a track, open up the midi in piano roll, highlight all the "40"snare hits (Reaper:right clicking E2 key) and move them down 2 half steps (Reaper: Crtl+down arrow 2x), and your done.



You can do the same in Cubase, it really is that simple.


----------



## DanielKRego (Apr 19, 2010)

Every decent DAW should have a means of selecting all MIDI entries of the same value. Select all the 40s you have in the MIDI editing interface of your DAW and just drag them down to 38 with your mouse. I do this is in Reaper all the time. It takes just seconds.


----------

